# Saskue and Itachi's fanboys PLZ stop overrating them!!!



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everbody,
I am new here, I was a member of Narutobase then they deactivated my membership. Anyway, my friend told me about this forum so I decided to join you. I am just telling this to make sure take all doubts out from your mind that I am trolling.

I would like to take your opinions about how much Saskue and Itachi's Sasano'o overrated or underrated especially itachi's.

First, Sasano'o user can get out of its defense which makes the user's guard low.
 Evidence a. Madar vs Gaara


Evidence b. Edo Itachi sealing Nagato


Second, Edo Madara has the most perfect Sasano'o ever, he can make 25 clones with Sasano'o and has unlimited chakara unlike Saskue and Itachi who have very poor stamina, and by some how A and other kages could broke it many times. Even A broke the first one with one punch. So can any one tell me how itachi will deal with this and his Sasano'o a lot weaker than Madara's, also he has poor stamina.



Third, Minato and Jiraiya>>>>>> Saskue and Itachi everyday.
Minato was the fastest ninja with out Kurma mode so how with it and has best sealing Techniques that can work well to seal Amatrues. As well as Jiraiya Senjutsu and his techniques.
Do you know how Itachi can escape from this, and Jiraiya used only 30% of his power due to Tsunade's drugs. Earth Release: Swamp of the Underworld

Or he can use Wild Lion's Mane Technique, it can be used the same way Gaara used against Edo Madara to pull him out




Or this Goemon 

and do not forget Sage Mode gives the user powerful strength I am sure Jiraiya can punch Itachi's  Sasano'o the same way A did for Madar's perfect one.

I am not underestimating Saskue or Itachi but Uchiha's fanboys stop underestimating other ninjas.

Your opinions please!!


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2013)

Opinion: extrapolating and lower Susanoo forms. And unproven theories.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 21, 2013)

The King denies you since you forget his Genjutsu, speed, reaction, Sharingan, Taijutsu, Totsuka and Yata completely.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 21, 2013)

first itachi has yata mirror which deflects every attack :

secound, itachi beated orochimaru ( who is on the same powerlevel as your jiraia) with 13 years with 1 jutsu and a kunai.  at this age naruto was at chunin exams lol


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 21, 2013)

Legendary Uchiha said:


> Opinion: extrapolating and lower Susanoo forms. And *unproven theories*.



______________________

Please can you tell me why Itachi's fans say always he lied when he admitted that he is weaker than Jiraiya and at most will kill each other with Kisame help and even if the get support from other men the outcome will be the same. Please prove that he was lying.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

Itachi and Sasuke do get overrated, (i.e people think either one of them can beat Prime Nagato  ) Really though this isn't the best way for you to introduce yourself to NF in my opinion. 
Also, is this the right section to a put a thread like this in?


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

The Gallant Hermit said:


> ______________________
> 
> Please can you tell me why Itachi's fans say always he lied when he admitted that he is weaker than Jiraiya and at most will kill each other with Kisame help and even if the get support from other men the outcome will be the same. Please prove that he was lying.



Eek! You're not helping the cause with that.

Itachi only said that because he didn't want to actually capture Naruto. He downplayed his abilities because as we all know

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Itachi was always a good guy*


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 21, 2013)

The God of Shinobi disapproves you badly:


----------



## Sans (Aug 21, 2013)

I think Strategos needs to stop wanking, he's pretty terrible.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> The God of Shinobi disapproves you badly:





I guess at least it's funny unlike the the misinterpretation of what Hashirama said about him.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think this is the right section for this.

Also, you can't take every statement in the manga literally and absolute since if you did, Hiruzen > Hashirama, Itachi > anyone without sharingan and uchiha blood, yaata reflects any attack, raikiri cuts through anything, amaterasu and kirin are undodgeable.  So given that there was good reason for Itachi to have said that he and kisame would have double k.o.'d against jiraiya and due to the later feats of a much more sickly itachi, I think there is enough evidence to make a convincing case that his statement was not a true one.

Next, I agree with people taking the sharingan user out of susanoo as a viable tactic to negate susanoo.  However SM Jiraiya can't punch through itachi's susanoo when V2 Ei who generates more force with his hits than jiraiya does getting super powered by oonoki's jutsu can only break through a muscular susanoo.

Finally, you can't just say Minato and Jiraiya >>>> Sasuke and Itachi and give short answers like 'they are the fastest/they have senjutsu."  If you are going to make a thread with such a strong statement, you've got to back up your case thoroughly by showing how all of minato's/jiraiya's abilities stack up to the sharingan users'.


----------



## Mayweather (Aug 21, 2013)

.....are people answering this troll seriously?


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

While I agree that the Uchiha can be blown out of proportion but what you're saying is a lot more simplified than it should be.


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 21, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> I don't think this is the right section for this.
> 
> Also, you can't take every statement in the manga literally and absolute since if you did, Hiruzen > Hashirama, Itachi > anyone without sharingan and uchiha blood, yaata reflects any attack, raikiri cuts through anything, amaterasu and kirin are undodgeable.  *So given that there was good reason for Itachi to have said that he and kisame would have double k.o.'d against jiraiya and due to the later feats of a much more sickly itachi, I think there is enough evidence to make a convincing case that his statement was not a true one.*
> Next, I agree with people taking the sharingan user out of susanoo as a viable tactic to negate susanoo.  *However SM Jiraiya can't punch through itachi's susanoo when V2 Ei who generates more force with his hits than jiraiya does getting super powered by oonoki's jutsu can only break through a muscular susanoo.*
> ...


_____________________________

Dude you are making a huge contradiction with no evidences. We can assume many things this way only based on our opinions not facts. and you should know I am a huge fan of all Jiraiya, Itachi and Minato but I hate the way people talk about Itachi like a god and others like bugs. 
Then please answer me does Sasanuo'o have weaknesses?? Itachi said in episode 299 (while fighting Nagato) that every technique has one! This is a fact Itachi himself admitted so...


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 21, 2013)

The Gallant Hermit said:


> Hello everbody,
> I am new here, I was a member of *Narutobase*



Stopped reading there.

And it honestly doesn't matter how strong/weak a character actually is in the manga. If the individual  can't extrapolate or debate why properly than it's meaningless either way.


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 21, 2013)

Mayweather said:


> .....are people answering this troll seriously?



Okay so please give us evidences Itachi>Jiraiya!?


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 21, 2013)

bleakwinter said:


> Stopped reading there.
> 
> And it honestly doesn't matter how strong/weak a character actually is in the manga. If the individual  can't extrapolate or debate why properly than it's meaningless either way.



Okay Thank you


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2013)

The Gallant Hermit said:


> ______________________
> 
> Please can you tell me why Itachi's fans say always he lied when he admitted that he is weaker than Jiraiya and at most will kill each other with Kisame help and even if the get support from other men the outcome will be the same. Please prove that he was lying.



__________________


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 21, 2013)

The Gallant Hermit said:


> Dude you are making a huge contradiction with no evidences.


Are you referring to the things you've bolded?  If so, can you explain why those things are contradictions with no evidences?



The Gallant Hermit said:


> We can assume many things this way only based on our opinions not facts. and you should know I am a huge fan of all Jiraiya, Itachi and Minato but I hate the way people talk about Itachi like a god and others like bugs.


One can call anything they want an opinion since every thing that we call 'facts' can only be deemed a fact if we cater to certain basic assumptions that we can't prove to be true, but we readily accept.  

If you are saying that every statement in the manga is a factual statement, then you once again fall into the problem of rendering itachi more powerful than hashirama since only another sharingan user with uchiha blood can possibly defeat him, and thus there's no need for this thread since itachi wouldn't be overrated.



The Gallant Hermit said:


> Then please answer me does Sasanuo'o have weaknesses?? Itachi said in episode 299 (while fighting Nagato) that every technique has one! This is a fact Itachi himself admitted so...


er, when did i say susanoo doesn't have a weakness?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

ITT: Fanboys and haters.

While OP does have a point about Itachi and Sasuke being overrated, he does post a lot of bias on his posts.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

Itachi-kun-sama-senpai-chan-kun is not overrated. He can beat everyone except for Ninja Storm 3 Deidara.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2013)

isnt every fanbase of any character overrating their favorit more or less a little? :ho


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 22, 2013)

What I meant here, there are many ways to get rid off Sasano'o. Uchiha' fans talking about it like there is no way to break it but I have confirmed the facts they hate. You have sasano'o does not mean you will win any battle easily or you will not lose especially if you confront great ninjas like hokages, Sannin and the rest such kisame and obito.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2013)

Posting in 5 star thread


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 22, 2013)

I dunno, bro. Last time I checked KL, KT, and BD... majority are saying that Sasuke can't beat any relevant character. He can only beat women and a few people in Konoha 12. Isn't that a bit of underrating Sauce? 

Some of them are saying that Sasuke can't even beat Lee or Neji more often than not. Isn't that a bit underrating?

And some of them are implying that two-man teamwork or high chakra levels or being fast is enough to beat Itachi. Isn't that a beat of underrating?

Lastly, if you look over and actually read posts here, it's not only Itachi and Sauce that's getting overrated like you see. But at least I'm getting your sentiments... I know where you come from.

Here's a tip. It's easy to remember tards here in NF. The most noteworthy tardbases are in this list (as I personally ranked it). Note that I said FANbase... not HATEbase. There's a different rankings for that one.

1. Minato FC (only because Itachi is gone)
2. Itachi FC (the most persistent ones)
3/4 Naruto/Sasuke FCs (well yeah main characters duh)
5. Obito FC (just recently peaked due to Jubi powerup)
6. Madara FC/Hashirama FC
7. Tobirama FC (just recently)

You know what's more annoying? People hating on your favorite character because they think that their favorite character is better than yours. I mean fanboying over a character is one thing. Sure that's okay as long as we don't bug each other's yard or something. But to bash your character to impose the alleged superiority of  their favorite character? Seriously?


----------

